# Multi-tier Compression Frame Highrise Documentation (Ex: Torre Caja, Foster, Madrid)



## NathanS-7 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi there! 

I’m new to these forums so apologies in advance if I post something wrong! 

Since my question is focused on the 240+m Torre Caja in Madrid by Foster, I believed it best to post here; don’t hesitate to point me in the direction of a more appropriate forum! kay:

I’m an architectural-engineering student and am currently carrying out some research into high-rises of with multi-tier compression frame structures. (Is there a more “general” name for these structures?)

An older example would be the Overseas Chinese Banking Corporation tower by I. M. Pei & Partners (now Pei Cobb Freed & Partners):

_NB: I was unable to upload an image for some reason so have had to provide a link: https://wetransfer.com/downloads/8f916da0476eacfad8a056ae3c35edb920170401120605/4f5968_

Am I right in saying that the Banco Do Brasil in Brasilia (left in image) and the Repsol/Cepsa/Caja tower in Madrid by Foster + Partners (right in image) follow the same structural principle? 

Quite simply, I’m looking for other (more recent) examples of this kind of structure where a series of floors (red in image) are supported by one ‘support’ floor, which in turn transmits the load to the building’s core. I believe the order of magnitude of the core walls thickness would be upwards of a 1 meter? 

I could really do with seeing how each “load transmitting floor” (blue in image) connects structurally to the floors above which it supports. Likewise, the connection between the core and each floor is also of interest to me. 

For Fosters tower in Madrid I found this video extremely interesting:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKDE5fTe8jg

Basically, I would like to better understanding of how this type of structures are assembled in practice and several examples (plans, sections, construction details, construction photos etc…) 

Thanks in advance to anyone who may have some examples/sources to recommend! :master:

Nathan



￼


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I would just like to say that most of us forumers are only casually interested in skyscrapers, and are not doing extensive research into it. So this might not be the best place to look for information.


----------

